# Betta in a bigger tank



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

My gf got a Betta a week ago and since then he has been kept in a small 1 gallon tank, with some large gravel and a plastic plant. So far he seems to be fine.

We are going to buy a larger tank, a flat 15 gallon (origionally for reptiles, but the store is ordering one for me with a fish tank top). All of the normal stuff is going to be bought. She is going to use an aquaclear 50 power filter, a 75 watt heater, (not sure about lighting, what do you suggest?), a medium gravel, a tetra whisper 20 airpump with a 8" airstone, a few roccks and hiding places etc.

What will mix well with this betta?


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Other slow-moving, non-nippy fish or anything with flowing fins. Fish not to get are things like guppies, neons, cardinals, tiger barbs, etc. 

Be careful with the tank. I would stress test it for a couple of weeks first. Tanks that are made for reptiles are not made the same as they are for fish and the seals are not as strong. Many times, they cannot deal with the pressure of the water and the seams can burst. I personally never recommend using reptile tanks for fish specifically for this reason.

Also, make sure you have a flow control valve on the air stone line. Bettas can't deal with much current, it bothers them because of their finnage.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2006)

The filter sounds to strong for the betta, I'd just get it a 5g with a sponge filter.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2006)

Yea, if you get too strong of a filter for a male betta their bubble nest will probably get messed up and they will be mad or stressed out. I'd do what Durb reccomended. (By the way Durb, how WAS jerry springer?)


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

what do you mean a 5g with a sponge filter? And I meant the size I liked was for reptiles, the guy is ordering a fish tank that size, but to be sure I will stress test the tank (thanks for bringing it up!  ) Maybe It would be a better Idea to get a less powerful air pump? If I get a less powerful filter will it still keep the water as clear?


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2006)

Just get a 5g, trust me, I believe that bettas don't do good in anything bigger than a 10g by themselves or with a few corys with a filter that has little to no current.What I mean by a 5g with a sponge filter is to put only the betta in the 5g and put a sponge filter in it, they look similar to this http://www.aquaticeco.com/images/items/FP3_rgb.jpg .


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

hmm, well I wish I had known that, but this guy at the store is a friend so I kinda have to buy the tank, especially cuz its only gonna cost like $15. but would a sponge filter like that work in the 15?

Would I be able to put a couple cory's and mollies in there too?


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2006)

The 15g will be fine. I'd skip the airpump all together. The filter will provide enough aeration and adding the airpump will just stress the betta out.

Personally I'd get the Aquaclear 30 instead of the 50, only because bettas don't like alot of current. I think having a filter that is rated for double the tank size is good. No need for extra filtration.

As for lighting, I'd go with just a fluorescent fixture. You can add some low light plants if you like. Java fern, anubias, and crypts should all grow well. The betta will enjoy the plants.

As for tankmates, I'd go for a school of non-nippy tetras or rasboras. I have some harlequin rasboras in with my betta and they get along great. I've tried neons and they were too timid. I think the betta intimidated them, so I'd skip neons.

Lemon tetras or flame tetras may work, though I've never tried them. They may be a little too active for the betta though.

I think my harlies are a good combo with the betta. You could also add some ottos if you get plants and have some algae.

I'm a big fan of having bettas in bigger tanks, as long as you have the right tankmates with them. They deserve a big tank as well. Good job on giving the little guy a bigger home!


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

I would recommed the larger tank with HOB. If the current is too strong, you can modify it with a soda bottle. http://www.petfish.net/articles/Do-It-Yourself/currentkill.php I would not recommend it with just a sponge filter. You could forgo the air pump but if you prefer to have one, just use a flow control valve. They cost about a buck.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

sorry, but what is an HOB?


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2006)

Yes they make sponge filters for 15g tanks. Also I wouldn't put mollies in there as they are brackish fish not freshwater fish.

A HOB filter is a hang on back filter, its also known as a power filter.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

thanks, Mollies are brackish...huh ok, well then


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Bear said:


> thanks, Mollies are brackish...huh ok, well then


That's actually a bit misleading. Mollies are fine in freshwater as well, but benefit from the addition of salt (most people I know, including us, use 1 tablespoon per five gallons, which isn't enough to register on a hydrometer, much less be considered "brackish" water). They can also live quite long and happy lives in full saltwater.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

ok..., should i add salt or just leave it fresh


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2006)

Well then why did every mollie I got died because they were in one of my tanks which is fw? 

I still wouldn't get mollies, if your still going to put it in the 15g I'd just get 5 tp 6 corys and maybe a few fish like rasbora's.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Well I couldn't tell you why they died, Durbkat. But we have some living quite happily and reproducing at an alarming rate, in freshwater. As I said, we also have some in lightly salter water which couldn't possibly be considered brackish water. And we will be taking some to full marine as well. And several people I know have them living quite happily and reproducing nicely in a reef tank. They can live in all sorts of conditions, they are quite hardy fish.

Bear, it would depend on what other fish you are keeping. That amount of salt isn't going to hurt anything really (we even have bristlenose plecos and otos living in the salted water).


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

ok, well i am not sure what will be kept in the tank, it is not really up to me


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2006)

Well discuss it with your g/f and make sure you research first so you will know if the fish will be comfortable in the tank. If she decides on something, let us know so we can make sure it is right for the tank. Remember that not all fish go well with bettas...and not all are fit for a 15g tank. No impulse buying this time!


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

haha, yes i will make sure it will all go smoothly this time


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

...man your friend at the fish store is really hooking you up big time lol


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

i know, good times 

im never gonna have to pay full cost again... Too bad I dont have ne room for a bigger tank. he has tanks (like 75 gallons) and really pretty wood stands that i could get for like $60-80. Too bad


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

Ok, well my gf has picked fish she want...could you guys let me know if they will mix, or if it needs more of something or less of another? Thanks!

5 neon or black or ghost tetras
1 male betta 
2 balloon mollies
1 oto


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

I can't remember how many gallons it is but mollies like to be in bigger groups. However, they are also livebearers so unless you get all males or all females, be prepared for a ton of fry.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

it is a 15 gallon tank


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Definitely room for a few more mollies then. But as I said, get all of one sex or be ready for babies. Lots and lots and LOTS of babies.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

wont the betta eat the babies?


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

They can, yes, and often become badly constipated if they do.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

...that's not good

would all of these fish be fine w/ out an air pump?


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2006)

As long as you have a filter then yes they will be fine, none of my tanks have airpumps connected to airstones and they are fine.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

If it gets too hot and you dont have much surface agitation then youll definately need an air pump



boxermom said:


> They can, yes, and often become badly constipated if they do.


Im never eating babies again!


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2006)

But that won't happen if you get a good heater that has a built in thermostat as I don't have a thermometer in any of my tanks as I know the heaters are working fine.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

^^^what do u use?


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2006)

well on my 10g I use a 50 watt whisper heater (its the older modle, not the new style they have) and on my 55g I use a 200 watt marineland heater. But in my 2.5g tanks I don't use a heater at all.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

This betta that my gf has is fine except for...well there is a hole in one of its fins. What do you suggest to fix this?


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Pimafix and/or Melafix will probably do the trick.

Durbkat, a heater will raise the temp and maintain it at whatever its set at. It cannot lower the heat if the ambient heat raises the temp of the tank. In that case, something else is needed to help lower the temp if it goes too high.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2006)

I know that.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

the medicine says to put 1 teaspoon for every 10 galllons for 7 days, but the fish is in at most a gallon tank, what should I do?


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

JustOneMore20 said:


> Lemon tetras or flame tetras may work, though I've never tried them. They may be a little too active for the betta though.


Just incase! , I have Flame Tetras with my betta (Had them inhabit tanks with both the bettas), and both of the bettas never really had a problem with them. I had two die off, and I don't know if it was the bettas/one another/or the fact that they are WALMART fish. lol. But I have had them for a long time now, had 11, 2 died, and last night I gave 2 away for my friend and her betta tank. (She has 3 other tetras in there). 
They aren't really fin nippers from what I've seen. If anything they nip one another, and that's it. The bettas have never had a problem. This is just my experience. But I'd recommend them anyday.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2006)

> If anything they nip one another, and that's it.


That's my experience with flames as well. I have them with 3 angels and they don't bother them at all. They play amongst themselves and sometimes nip each other, but never the other fish.

Even if you have a good heater, if you don't make sure its set right by checking the temp when you set up the tank and setting the heater to that temp, the heater could be off. I've noticed this on all my heaters and they are good brands (Visi-therm and Hydor). I have thermometers in all my tanks, just to make sure. Sometimes heaters can malfunction, no matter what the brand, so its good to have thermometers. You can get the thermometers with the suction cups on them for like $2 each at Walmart.

Bear, that stocking looks good. If she wants the mollies, I think I'd go with 3. A 15g isn't much bigger than a 10g and it doesn't provide anymore swimming room than a 10g (since fish swim horizontally). I would get 6 neons, just because thats a good number for a school. I always like to have even numbers to start off with because chances are you'll lose a couple.

I would also get atleast 2 ottos. They are shoaling (kind of like cories), but in my experience they can tolerate only having a trio or a pair. As long as you have more than one, you'll be fine. I'd make them the last fish you add to the tank (and make sure there is algae for them to eat).


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

Okay! thanks much! Does ne one know what should be done about the medicine?


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2006)

Actually, I was told that its not good to use Melafix or Pimafix with labyrinth fish such as bettas. I can't remember the reason though. If you decide to try it, I wouldn't put more than a few drops in. 1/10th of a teaspoon isn't much at all.

If its fin rot, that is usually caused by poor water quality. If the betta is in an unfiltered tank, I'd do water changes every day. Hopefully that will help him out. Melafix is usually the first choice for fin rot, but i'm not sure if you should use it. I have heard that Jungle Fungus Clear works, but it measures by 5g, so would be hard to dose in a smaller tank.

Personally, I'd do some water changes daily, about 50% and see if that helps any. As long as the betta is eating and acting normal, you shouldn't have anything to worry about.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Hmm... I've used it with my bettas and gourami and didn't have a problem.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2006)

K...I've never had to use it with my betta...but I was going use it in the tank with my gourami once and someone on another site told me not to. Go figure...I don't even know the reason. Guess I shouldn't of said anything...the whole point of mentioning it was don't use the meds unless you have to. I'd go with water changes first and see if that helps.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

No, no, its always good to have all of the information possible.  I try not to use meds unless absolutely necessary. If there's a natural way of fixing the problem, that's what I'll try.


----------

